# Allen Edmonds 6th Avenue?



## daniels901 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi all,

I was browsing through nordstrom rack and ran across some allen edmonds 6th Avenue line of shoes. I've never heard of this or even seen them on AE's website. Anyone have any additional info? I assume these are made specifically for the rack? Can I assume they are on level with other AE shoes, quality wise? Thanks.

Here are some pics:


http://imgur.com/Icf8z


----------



## Olifter (Jun 9, 2012)

They look exactly like the Lexington, a discontinued medalian cap toe blucher. The Lexington had double soles. Perhaps they are the same shoe with a different name? JAB sells some AEs under a different name as well.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

I'd be concerned about a shoe with that name. It should be Avenue of the Americas for out of towners like AE. Only native New Yorkers have the right to call it 6th Ave. They even list their address as Ave.of the Americas in NYC.
Which BTW is not an address that conjures up images and feelings of luxury and poshness, just ridiculously overpriced pretentious real estate. Which is exactly in line with that Blucher with its awful Vibram sole.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Allen Edmonds does have a store on 6th Avenue close to Radio City Music Hall.


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

The color "chestnut" is a dead giveaway that this is a discontinued, perhaps old stock, shoe. That said, I like them a lot.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> Allen Edmonds does have a store on 6th Avenue close to Radio City Music Hall.


Yes they do, it is listed by it's official address as Ave. of the Americas. My point being that as a non-native New York firm, they forfeit the right to call it 6th Ave. That is the entitlement to New Yorkers, despite Fiorello LaGuardia's best efforts to change it. Out-of-towners have to be content with Ave. of the Americas, thats one of the ways we can recognize them. That and nobody,can mistake a New Yorker as anything else. Thank god for that, I'd die if people thought I was really from NJ. At least my son's birth certificates list NYC as their birthplace also.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

momsdoc said:


> I'd be concerned about a shoe with that name. It should be Avenue of the Americas for out of towners like AE. Only native New Yorkers have the right to call it 6th Ave.


There are plenty of Sixth Avenues in other cities, you know.

Of course, New Yorkers can't be expected to remember unimportant trivia like this.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

MaxBuck said:


> There are plenty of Sixth Avenues in other cities, you know.
> 
> Of course, New Yorkers can't be expected to remember unimportant trivia like this.


Not only has a poster of that cover been in every apartment and house that I have lived in, but yes, that is my world view. That's why I lived 3 miles from the Atlantic in NJ for 2 years before realizing there were actually beaches here. I never heard of The Jersey Shore until then. When you say beach I think Jones, maybe Hampton's. Read my biography in my profile.
BTW there may be other cities with a 6th Ave., but how many others have a 5th, Park, Madison, and Lexington? All AE styles.


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

momsdoc said:


> Not only has a poster of that cover been in every apartment and house that I have lived in, but yes, that is my world view. That's why I lived 3 miles from the Atlantic in NJ for 2 years before realizing there were actually beaches here. I never heard of The Jersey Shore until then. When you say beach I think Jones, maybe Hamptons.
> BTW there may be other cities with a 6th Ave., but how many others have a 5th, Park, Madison, and Lexington? All AE styles.


Many larger cities do. That said, AE's descriptions of their shoes reference New York. I assume all the pretentiousness is baked right into the shoe, thereby, making a reference to 6th Ave appropriate. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

williamsonb2 said:


> Many larger cities do. That said, AE's descriptions of their shoes reference New York. I assume all the pretentiousness is baked right into the shoe, thereby, making a reference to 6th Ave appropriate. :icon_smile_wink:


That may be so, but whp can actually picture all those streets instantly in other cities. They are obscure and irrelevant.
BTW it's only pretentious to non-New Yorkers. To us its just the reality of the world. Sorry.:icon_smile:


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

momsdoc said:


> That may be so, but whp can actually picture all those streets instantly in other cities. They are obscure and irrelevant.
> BTW it's only pretentious to non-New Yorkers. To us its just the reality of the world. Sorry.:icon_smile:


I'm not sure you read my whole response. My point was that while your assertion was wrong about other cities, Allen Edmonds is clearly referring to New York. As to pretentiousness, isn't that its basic nature? It is most readily perceived by those on the outside, and yes, it is the reality of the world. However, that does not make it a *right* view of the world, nor does it follow that it is an accurate self-evaluation of New Yorkers themselves. Sorry. :icon_smile:


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

momsdoc said:


> That may be so, but whp can actually picture all those streets instantly in other cities. They are obscure and irrelevant.
> BTW it's only pretentious to non-New Yorkers. To us its just the reality of the world. Sorry.:icon_smile:


Actually, it's plenty annoying to many New Yorkers also. Many of them are aware that the world doesn't end beyond Long Island. And many of those who are the most Manhattan-centric don't live in Manhattan.

None of this is really the point, obviously. Who cares why this shoe was named as it was? It's a nice-enough design, but I can understand why it ended up in the remainder bin.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

williamsonb2 said:


> I'm not sure you read my whole response. My point was that while your assertion was wrong about other cities, Allen Edmonds is clearly referring to New York. As to pretentiousness, isn't that its basic nature? It is most readily perceived by those on the outside, and yes, it is the reality of the world. However, that does not make it a *right* view of the world, nor does it follow that it is an accurate self-evaluation of New Yorkers themselves. Sorry. :icon_smile:


Yes that is it's basic nature. Therefore we agree that 1. AE clearly references NYC. and 2. I have the pretentious inborn NYC right to dismiss anything you say that I don't agree with.:icon_smile:


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

momsdoc said:


> Yes that is it's basic nature. Therefore we agree that 1. AE clearly references NYC. and 2. I have the pretentious inborn NYC right to dismiss anything you say that I don't agree with.:icon_smile:


Imported from Jersey. What's the definition of pretentious again? Hmmm...


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

williamsonb2 said:


> Imported from Jersey. What's the definition of pretentious again? Hmmm...


Born, bred, raised, educated, employed, in NYC. Exiled to NJ. Don't you watch The Sopranos, The Godfather? They made me an offer I couldn't refuse. I'm not proud of it.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

MaxBuck said:


> Actually, it's plenty annoying to many New Yorkers also. Many of them are aware that the world doesn't end beyond Long Island. And many of those who are the most Manhattan-centric don't live in Manhattan.
> 
> None of this is really the point, obviously. Who cares why this shoe was named as it was? It's a nice-enough design, but I can understand why it ended up in the remainder bin.


I think Allen Edmonds needs to expand beyond Manhattan. I heard next season they're going to release a Flatbush Avenue and a Grand Concourse.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

I really wish this forum had a function to filter out posts by a particular user. It's become very common amongst Internet forums and would be a very useful tool on this one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Matt S said:


> I think Allen Edmonds needs to expand beyond Manhattan. I heard next season they're going to release a Flatbush Avenue and a Grand Concourse.


I hope they're deeply discounted, though they will have character.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

L-feld said:


> I really wish this forum had a function to filter out posts by a particular user. It's become very common amongst Internet forums and would be a very useful tool on this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


Do you have no sense of humor?


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

momsdoc said:


> Do you have no sense of humor?


No, I'm a Marxist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

L-feld said:


> No, I'm a Marxist.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


In that case you really need one. Considering how history has treated you and all.
BTW how's Trotsky doing?


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

L-feld said:


> I really wish this forum had a function to filter out posts by a particular user. It's become very common amongst Internet forums and would be a very useful tool on this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


Sorry for getting off-topic L-Feld. I just couldn't resist the temptation. On the subject at hand, I really like those shoes in as a casual option (with or without the name).


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

williamsonb2 said:


> Sorry for getting off-topic L-Field. I just couldn't resist the temptation. On the subject at hand, I really like those shoes in as a casual option (with or without the name).


Honestly I would too but the sole just looks clunky.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Matt S said:


> I think Allen Edmonds needs to expand beyond Manhattan. I heard next season they're going to release a Flatbush Avenue and a Grand Concourse.


One of the greatest posts ever! Thank you, Matt S, for adding just the right blend of esoteric humor that everyone, regardless of location, can appreciate.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

momsdoc said:


> In that case you really need one. Considering how history has treated you and all.
> BTW how's Trotsky doing?


https://www.vdare.com/articles/yes-virginia-there-is-a-cultural-marxism
According to the right-wingers, we're doing just fine. To paraphrase Scalia, just because we're not running around kicking pigs off cliffs doesn't mean that we've gone away. We've just gotten wilier.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

momsdoc said:


> I'd be concerned about a shoe with that name. It should be Avenue of the Americas for out of towners like AE. Only native New Yorkers have the right to call it 6th Ave. They even list their address as Ave.of the Americas in NYC.
> Which BTW is not an address that conjures up images and feelings of luxury and poshness, just ridiculously overpriced pretentious real estate. Which is exactly in line with that Blucher with its awful Vibram sole.


I think it's the shoe in the box under it that has the vibram sole, not the shoe in question (see third pic).

I like NYC natives. You can tell them anything about the world outside the few city blocks that's their whole universe from birth, and they believe it and repeat it like it's gospel. Funny as hell.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Wait a minute, What's a Marxist doing on a fashion forum, populatd by pretentious snobs like us. People who are activly trying to distinguish themselves from the masses. Spending money on frivolities, that could house and feed the poor, create jobs, distribute wealth?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

*Address:*Allen Edmonds
1250 *Sixth Ave*
Midtown West
New York


*Cross Street:* between 48th and 49th Sts
*Opening hours:* Mon-Fri 8:30am-7:30pm, Sat 10am-6:30pm, Sun 11am-5:30pm
*Transport:* Subway: B, D, F, M to 47-50th Sts-Rockefeller Ctr


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

daniels901 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was browsing through nordstrom rack and ran across some allen edmonds 6th Avenue line of shoes. I've never heard of this or even seen them on AE's website. Anyone have any additional info? I assume these are made specifically for the rack? Can I assume they are on level with other AE shoes, quality wise? Thanks.
> 
> ...


Those shoes look identical to the Allen Edmonds Sanford; they even have the same number of eyelets and sole thickness. As another poster suggested, they may have made them exclusively for one store with a different name, just as they make shoes for JosABank.


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

momsdoc said:


> Wait a minute, What's a Marxist doing on a fashion forum, populatd by pretentious snobs like us. People who are activly trying to distinguish themselves from the masses. Spending money on frivolities, that could house and feed the poor, create jobs, distribute wealth?


He's trying to help you. The Consumer Republic made you an "offer you couldn't refuse" and moved you from your community and home thus separating you from your identity as a native New Yorker. You've been victimized by the capitalist state and you didn't even realize it. To make matters worse, you proceeded to buy copious amounts of Johnston and Murphy shoes. The very type of shoes that represent the horrors of globalization and the destruction of a community centered identity. :icon_smile_wink: 
Sorry, now I need to get back on topic. The soles don't look excessively clunky for a country shoe IMO.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

williamsonb2 said:


> He's trying to help you. The Consumer Republic made you an "offer you couldn't refuse" and moved you from your community and home thus separating you from your identity as a native New Yorker. You've been victimized by the capitalist state and you didn't even realize it. To make matters worse, you proceeded to buy copious amounts of Johnston and Murphy shoes. The very type of shoes that represent the horrors of globalization and the destruction of a community centered identity. :icon_smile_wink:
> Sorry, now I need to get back on topic. The soles don't look excessively clunky for a country shoe IMO.


 But I did return 8 and get 3 pairs of oppresive capitlaist style AEs.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

phyrpowr said:


> I think it's the shoe in the box under it that has the vibram sole, not the shoe in question (see third pic).
> You're right my mistake. I think they're a great casual shoe. If the price is right I'd get them, (such a capitalist waste :icon_smile.
> 
> See even New Yorkers can be wrong.....just not often.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Matt S said:


> I think Allen Edmonds needs to expand beyond Manhattan. I heard next season they're going to release a Flatbush Avenue and a Grand Concourse.


Allen Edmonds already has a style that they have named the Upper West Side. I think they should introduce models named Hells Kitchen, Harlem, and Meatpacking District. The Harlem shoes should be a style one would wear to a jazz club. I hope Paul reads this and takes it into consideration.


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

Interesting thread... 
I've never thought it to be solely within NYer's right to refer to it as 6th Avenue - in fact I somewhat thought the opposite. It's confusing that 6th doesn't follow 5th, so I would think non-NYers would be more likely to use that phrase. I don't know what image AE is trying to conjure through the reference to 6th Avenue - since it appears to be a discontinued line, I suspect that they didn't know either.

I think the shoes are nice enough for business casual.


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

blue suede shoes said:


> Allen Edmonds already has a style that they have named the Upper West Side. I think they should introduce models named Hells Kitchen, Harlem, and Meatpacking District. The Harlem shoes should be a style one would wear to a jazz club. I hope Paul reads this and takes it into consideration.


Yeah, and some orthodic insoles named for the East River! Tired of that cedar smell from your shoe trees? Add a hint of East River to your shoes!


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

pleasehelp said:


> Interesting thread...
> I've never thought it to be solely within NYer's right to refer to it as 6th Avenue - in fact I somewhat thought the opposite. It's confusing that 6th doesn't follow 5th, so I would think non-NYers would be more likely to use that phrase. I don't know what image AE is trying to conjure through the reference to 6th Avenue - since it appears to be a discontinued line, I suspect that they didn't know either.
> 
> I think the shoes are nice enough for business casual.


6th runs next to 5th from CPS to Herald Sq. Then is interupted by Bdwy crossing over,until 24th St. at Gramercy Pk. It then continues just west of 5th until Washington Sq N. where 5th terminates.


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

momsdoc said:


> 6th runs next to 5th from CPS to Herald Sq. Then is interupted by Bdwy crossing over,until 24th St. at Gramercy Pk. It then continues just west of 5th until Washington Sq N. where 5th terminates.


Sorry - I was a bit unclear. I meant that I think it is confusing for non NYers to refer to the street west of Fifth is called "Avenue of the Americas" rather than 6th ave, which is why I would think that non-NYers would be more likely to refer to it as 6th. FWIW, I have also always been annoyed that there are several avenues between 3rd and 5th, and none are called 4th Avenue...


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

momsdoc said:


> Yes they do, it is listed by it's official address as Ave. of the Americas. My point being that as a non-native New York firm, they forfeit the right to call it 6th Ave.


:icon_headagainstwal


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

pleasehelp said:


> Sorry - I was a bit unclear. I meant that I think it is confusing for non NYers to refer to the street west of Fifth is called "Avenue of the Americas" rather than 6th ave, which is why I would think that non-NYers would be more likely to refer to it as 6th. FWIW, I have also always been annoyed that there are several avenues between 3rd and 5th, and none are called 4th Avenue...


Ah but there is. Downtown in "old NY", it termintes at Union Sq. It eas never included in the grid that became upper downtown, midtown and uptown.

Until the late 1980's Ave. of yhe Americas was activly promoted as the name of the street. t is commonly referenced as such in movies and popular culture of the time, but disdained by New Yorkers. I guess it's use has dropped since the alternative street signs saying 6th Ave. were placed in 1986 under the Ave. of the Americas signs.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

mrkleen said:


> :icon_headagainstwal


cute.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Whilst we are on the subject of Manhattan, an area much adored by myself, I have never seen but am very keen to one day observe Manhattanhenge:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manhattanhenge


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

L-feld said:


> I really wish this forum had a function to filter out posts by a particular user. It's become very common amongst Internet forums and would be a very useful tool on this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


We do have such a function L-Feld old chap. I imagine I am probably it's most heavily targeted recipient. :redface:

Look under your account settings for 'edit ignore list' and simply add the member(s) of your choice.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

L-feld said:


> No, I'm a Marxist.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


_Jeder nach seinen Fähigkeiten, jedem nach seinen Bedürfnissen! _I can live with that. :icon_smile:


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Shaver said:


> We do have such a function L-Feld old chap. I imagine I am probably it's most heavily targeted recipient. :redface:
> 
> Look under your account settings for 'edit ignore list' and simply add the member(s) of your choice.


Much obliged!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

L-feld said:


> Much obliged! This will help me delay saying whatever stupid comment will inevitably get me banned.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

momsdoc said:


> Wait a minute, What's a Marxist doing on a fashion forum, populatd by pretentious snobs like us.


He's trying to undermine us from within, and encouraging us to collapse under the weight of our internal contradictions.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

He will then convince us to shop for Russian neck wear, and then he will sell us the grenadine tie (or cravat) with which he will hang us...


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

momsdoc said:


> (Unnecessary political comment removed.)


Not that I don't have a sense of humor, but that is a rather rude and intolerant way to discuss a lady regardless of her political views. If you want to spout off in such a manner take it to the interchange, but do consider being a bit more of a gentleman when discussing someone of the fairer sex.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

StephenRG said:


> He's trying to undermine us from within, and encouraging us to collapse under the weight of our internal contradictions.


LOL!

I should note that many freedom-hating folks such as myself love uniforms, dress codes, and other individuality-crushing sartorial conventions. Tito, for example, loved black tie, and was known for jailing party members who wore Notched lapel DJ's to state dinners. My kind of guy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

When I called Allen Edmonds regarding the Schautel model I was advised it is a current production model made exclusively for the Nordstrom Rack. Apparently AE is making other shoes found only at the Rack.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?135563-Allen-Edmonds-Schautel


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

williamsonb2 said:


> Not that I don't have a sense of humor, but that is a rather rude and intolerant way to discuss a lady regardless of her political views. If you want to spout off in such a manner take it to the interchange, but do consider being a bit more of a gentleman when discussing someone of the fairer sex.


Not only ungentlemanly, but against the rules... and that goes for _all _of the political references in this thread.

*2. No politics in the Fashion, Trad, or Women's Clothing Forums. That's what the Interchange Forum is for. Ask Andy is a politically and culturally ecumenical website, and we all benefit from the contributions of members from around the world. We want people from all nations and backgrounds and political persuasions to feel welcome to share their interest in clothing here. Critiquing world leaders' clothing is fine. When political discussions or insults against world leaders (not related to clothes) crop up in a clothing Forum, they will be moved or deleted at the discretion of the moderators. 
*
No more warnings.... in this thread or elsewhere.


----------



## daniels901 (Oct 7, 2013)

dks202 said:


> When I called Allen Edmonds regarding the Schautel model I was advised it is a current production model made exclusively for the Nordstrom Rack. Apparently AE is making other shoes found only at the Rack.
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?135563-Allen-Edmonds-Schautel


I saw a Schautel there. they looked pretty bad in terms of quality--like a bad pair of seconds. These 6th ave shoe looks exactly like the sanford, as blue suede mentioned, and look like 1st in every way. Only difference i saw between these and stanfords were that they had no name printed on the inside sole of the shoe (no '6Th Ave.' printed below 'Allen Edmond, Made in USA'). The bottom was leather soled also.

https://www.amazon.com/Allen-Edmonds-Mens-Sanford-Oxford/dp/B002PHM5EK


----------

